# soffit nailer?



## DannyT

a hammer and roofing nails always worked for us


----------



## ratherbefishing

18g brads are pretty small. I just finished installing wood soffit, fascia and trim. I don't own a trim nailer, so I used the brad nailer to hold the 1/4 round in place until I banged in 8d finishing nails. The soffit got nails with heads, 8d and 10d. Fascia got 10d finish nails. 

I've never installed aluminum, but it seems like it would need a nail with a head, since there's little to no friction/grip on the shank of the nail.


----------



## Tom Struble

usually i use the trim nails for aluminum trim but if you want to use air you can use a narrow crown stapler,this is just for aluminum,don't use it for vinyl soffit


----------



## DexterII

Another vote for a hammer and nails. One of the biggest mistakes that people make with trim, in my opinion, is to place the nails too close together, or nail it too tight. Various building materials, wood, vinyl, aluminum, etc. expand and contract at various rates, so although fastened together, need to to be able to float a bit. Use a hammer and nail, and drive the nail so that it holds but does not distort anything. Unless you do it for a living, that's hard to do while standing on a ladder, holding trim in place with one hand, a nailer in the other hand, and trying not to get wrapped up in an air hose.


----------

